# interesting thought



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

today for lunch I went across the street to subway to get a turkey and cheese sub....

Anyway, as I walked in I notice this woman at the the register, she had longe blonde hair and pants on...I notice she had a extremely nice tush....and I was like, Wow that is a nice one...As I stood in line she got her change and walked over to get a drink fromt eh fountain, I noticed she had a wedding ring on, and then I saw her face, She had to be at least 50 years old! (I am 38) but she looked great for her age, obviously she keeps in shape.

I then thought to myself, WOW! Good for her! She had me totally fooled, guessing she was about 30 years old. I then thought, I wonder how she would react if I went up to her and said, "excuse me, I don't want to sound weird or creepy, but I have to say, you have a great looking A**! and that is all, your husband must be very happy!" and walk away.....

now I did not do this, but I thought it....

So ladies, if you were buying something, and some stranger and said those exact words to you, how would you feel?

Weird, creepy? or just enjoy the Compliment and feel good!?

On a side note, my wife and I were at a Costume stor a year ago buying our Halloween Costumes for our annual party, anyway there was another woamn also older and in great shape, She was there buying this very sexy Nurses outfit (my wife has the same one!) As we were next to her, she said to me with a smile, "I am buying this for my 20 something daughter" I said, "that is nice, if you go down that Aisle you can get matching thigh high stockings and a petticoat for it" she walked down the aisle and got the stuff, we saw her at the register as we were buying herstuff, my wife and I agreed she was buying it for herself, the lady turned to us and thanked me for the help, I replied, " no problem, enjoy your party you will look great (wink)" she looked at us and smiled, "thanks I will" now since my wife was right there there was no "man hitting on me weirdness" just " can't beleive he said that in front of his wife weirdness" LOL 

But how would you ladies feel? My wife loves a good compliment, which she gets often.


----------



## Peridot (Dec 30, 2008)

Compliment her outfit, not her tush... That way, you would be complimenting HER and not objectifying her. 

Not that someone complimenting my backside would personally offend me, I'd probably be initially grateful but get weirded out after it had a chance sink in.

"Gee Thanks!".... moments pass... "That total stranger was thinking about my marital relations with my husband... ewwwww...."


----------



## wantingpeace (Jan 14, 2009)

I'd be a little weirded out. If a man were to tell me that he thinks I'm beautiful, I'd be okay with that. I just don't think I'd want anyone commenting on my butt. I might wonder in the back of my mind that maybe they were a stalker or something.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

i actually gives lots of compliments to men and women . the other day i told the anaesthetist he had a good arse.
taken as it was being the genuine and honest person i am.
it increased his confidence no end. 
i dont say things in a sexual manner and im not interested in ppl in that way. but the confidence i can give ppl by saying they look nice etc etc. nice hair , nicely dressed. smell nice.
well i think ive done a good deed for the day, if i can make someone smile and boost their morale.
but because ppl in work and those around me know me, they know what my comments are about, confidence boosting not sexual advances.
as for strangers ive done similar things and my comments were pretty much welcome.


----------



## Junebug (Dec 7, 2008)

I once had a guy watch me a lot... he worked in the same mall across the hall from me, so one day he comes up to me and says "I just wanted to let you know you are the most beautiful girl I have ever seen". It creeped me right out. I think it may have been because I had seen the guy watching me so often, or maybe because I had to see him after that all the time. I have had others- one guy I only knew through facebook and finally met face to face, and he said to me after "YOU'RE SMOKIN'... your facebook pictures don't do you justice!!". I loved it!! Of course now I've had 3 kids and I'm a whole lot older than 19!!! Who knows, maybe the guy, maybe the circumstances, not sure. I do feel bad now for that guy back when I was 19, it probably took a lot of guts for him to say it!! Sorry you creeped me out buddy, whoever you are, I'm sure you were a nice guy!! Sorry I got mall security to watch you for awhile after!! Ha ha...


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Depends on the guy and where Im at. If that lady looked that good at her age, im sure she's used to the compliments. i doubt it would have creeped her out.


----------



## java (Jan 15, 2009)

I would probably laugh out loud and then silently think the guy is wacked. But feel good about it...


----------



## lostluv (May 12, 2008)

I would not mind at all and would probably get at least a small laugh out of it. A passing comment is one thing, now if the person stood there and continued to lay it on thicker I would begin to get uncomfortable. I've been in both situations, so I would say I think there is definately, for me, a line that if crossed makes it no longer welcome.

As a side note, my husband would be fuming! Reguardless of which one of us the person addressed. Been there, done that one too!


----------

